
How we’re using machine learning at Transit to improve Real-Time bus predictions - stephencoyner
https://medium.com/transit-app/can-we-make-montreals-buses-more-predictable-no-but-machines-can-e42f28a1a0ba
======
oftenwrong
I use this app. The location-based bus predictions are often accurate unless
there is a significant amount of traffic. This is a problem during rush hour
every week day. The bus may be traveling slower than walking speed, hitting
every traffic light multiple times, and you can wait 15 minutes while the app
predicts 1 minute.

------
eggoa
I've been using this app for several months without knowing what the "Go"
feature was for. I guess I could turn it on and maybe help out other riders.
Although if my phone is set to only get tower-level accuracy I don't know how
much it would help.

Anyway great app and I look forward to the improvement when this rolls out to
my city.

------
colesantiago
What is STM? I was looking for an explanation of this acronym and couldn't
find it.

At least explain or define what STM is, as this left me feeling confused.

~~~
karambahh
I believe it stands for "Société des Transports de Montreal", Montreal transit
agency

